# Design your dream pipe and I'll try my best to make it come true....



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Good evening brothers.

With my wife laid off and a baby on the way I need to bring more money into the household. I have recently placed an order with a new vendor and should be seeing more Briar in my shop before next weekend. To increase the likelihood of selling the pipes I make I'd like to make you all an offer.

You design the pipe you would like to buy by posting your sketch or picture in this thread. I will take a look at the design and let you know if I have the material/tools to make it happen. If so I will post the price quote and if you agree, I will begin carving your pipe. My pipes usually run in the $75 to $120 range.

For examples of my work see the link in my signature line. I appreciate all the business I've gotten from the brothers of Puff and hope to make more of your pipe dreams come true. (get it?) :biggrin1:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Put me down for one. It will be my first non cob it will be simple. Ill pm you when I find a pic


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/gallery/data/500/medium/IMG_0658.JPG

I stole this pic. This is exactly what i am looking for, but in a cherry color. Let me know bro.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Swany said:


> I stole this pic. This is exactly what i am looking for, but in a cherry color. Let me know bro.


I can do this but without the gold camp on the stummel where it meets the stem as I do not have any of the materials at the moment. I can however do some brass inlay work.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

HWiebe said:


> With my wife laid off and a baby on the way I need to bring more money into the household.


:ask:


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> :ask:


My wife lost her job and is 6 months pregnant. We are living off my income alone so I took up pipe making to help support my growing family.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, indeed you have made us all abundantly aware of your private vicissitudes. The reason for my head-scratching is, why do you continue to feel it necessary to constantly remind us? Does it help sell pipes?

It would seem to me that the quality and craftsmanship of your work would stand on its own.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

My pipe's do sell themselves. Ive sold 4 pipes to two buyers. Repeat business speaks volumes from where I stand.

This is a community. Sharing our personal hardships is what you do with your community of brethren. As a Mod in sure you've run into this on Puff. It certainly does not violate any forum rules as you are quick to point out whenever I tread close as if you are solely focused on policing ME. 

Thanks for the support gents. If you'd like to contact me seperately, I have posted many optional methods in my sig.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Moving this to the Retail Forum as per rules written in the WTS/B/T Forum (see # eight).


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Dave. Didn't mean to violate the rules.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Mods please clean up this thread. I'm trying to give Fellow BOTLs a great opportunity here and this is not setting the right tone for Puff.


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

I bought 2 pipes from him and each time I was very happy with it!! Don't be scare you'll have quality!!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm glad you're enjoying them Sebastien. I really enjoyed making them.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I began carving Rob's (Swany) pipe. Here's what it looked like last night in pretty rough form.


----------



## voodoo101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks nice as it is! Great work!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Rob's Pipe is done:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

WooHoo! She looks great bro. Can't wait for it as this is my first non cob.


----------



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

Swany's pipe is the exact design that I have been looking for!!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Me too, bent bulldog FTW! If I were to get into smoking a pipe, that would be the pipe for me! Great job Hekthor!


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello,

Really hope you can make my "pipe dream" come true. I am a fan of larger pipes and I'm sure you know they are sometimes hard to come by. I have had this design for a while and hope you can make it for me. I am certainly flexible on the dimensions, but would like the bowl to be at least 2.5 inches, the higher the better. Prefer a smooth finish, but rustication on the rim of the bowl would be a great touch. More than willing to provide $50 to $75 upfront to show good faith. 





Does this look like something you would be able to do?

Thanks!


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

Forgot to upload the top down on the bowl. Hard to capture what I am looking for on this view, but the opposite ends of the bowl would be tapered up per the side view.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Just got my pipe today. Thanks bro, it's exactly what I was looking for. Quick shipping too.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Swany said:


> Just got my pipe today. Thanks bro, it's exactly what I was looking for. Quick shipping too.


Hope you enjoy it Rob! It was a blast to carve.


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

Made some adjustments to the design. Reversed the tab under the bowl and gave the bowl a more tapered shape. Hopefully this will become a reality!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Ben.Reilly said:


> Made some adjustments to the design. Reversed the tab under the bowl and gave the bowl a more tapered shape. Hopefully this will become a reality!


Hi Ben.

This is certainly an interesting pipe design. I will have to look into sourcing a large piece of Briar. It is hard to come by in usable shape and is mighty expensive when you do find it.

I a having a little trouble picturing this thing in 3D with all the sharp edges. Can you sketch out what the whole pipe would look like from overhead, as well as from the front and back/mouthpiece end? I'd love to try and make this happen for you.


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> Hi Ben.
> 
> This is certainly an interesting pipe design. I will have to look into sourcing a large piece of Briar. It is hard to come by in usable shape and is mighty expensive when you do find it.
> 
> I a having a little trouble picturing this thing in 3D with all the sharp edges. Can you sketch out what the whole pipe would look like from overhead, as well as from the front and back/mouthpiece end? I'd love to try and make this happen for you.


Thanks! I tried to do the best I can to illustrate what I am looking for. It is mostly a poker shaped bowl with a tapered rim, with a few edges at the back bottom of the bowl, and another in the bottom front. I colored the stem black and grey to illustrate the different sizes throughout:


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

smburnette said:


> Swany's pipe is the exact design that I have been looking for!!


Consider it DONE!

Pipe #010

*Specifications*
Shape: bent bulldog
Finish: Smooth
Colour: red Cherry
Overall Length: 6 in (152 mm)
Bowl Height: 1.75 in (44 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.875 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.37 in (35 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: carbon
Drought hole diameter: 0.16 in (4 mm)
Bowl material: Briar
Stem material: black vulcanite
Weight: 2.3 oz (66 g)


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

This pipe was commissioned by a fellow BOTL. Thanks for the detailed sketch Matt!

*Specifications*
Shape: Barrel Poker
Finish: smooth & rusticated
Colour: black & cherry
Overall Length: 5.6 in (142 mm)
Bowl Height: 2.25 in (57 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.5 in (38 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Draught hole diameter: 0.16 in (4 mm)
Bowl material: Briar
Stem material: silver/gray Lucite
Weight: 1.9 oz (55 g)


----------



## Deviate (Jan 2, 2012)

I would very much love a Churchwarden in a similar style as that bent bulldog you made for Swany. I'd prefer a smooth finish, but otherwise you're welcome to take some artistic license with it. I'll see if I can come up with a rough sketch some time this week for you just to clarify.

-Lee


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Deviate said:


> I would very much love a Churchwarden in a similar style as that bent bulldog you made for Swany. I'd prefer a smooth finish, but otherwise you're welcome to take some artistic license with it. I'll see if I can come up with a rough sketch some time this week for you just to clarify.
> 
> -Lee


Sounds like a fun pipe Lee. Looking forward to seeing the sketch. Any preferred color?


----------



## Deviate (Jan 2, 2012)

HWiebe said:


> Sounds like a fun pipe Lee. Looking forward to seeing the sketch. Any preferred color?


Not especially; I'll leave that open to you, so long as it's not hot pink or something. I _do_ like the bulldog bowl shape and the squared shank; it would be awesome if you could make the stem square as well, but I have yet to see a Churchwarden with a square stem so I don't know how realistic that is...? I'm still pretty new (albeit 100% hooked) to this pipe thing. I do know that I don't care for the rusticated stuff. It's just not my style. Otherwise, do whatever you want with it. The bowl can be round, square, hexagonal, octagonal, whatever. If you want to do a ferrule, cool. If not, cool. Glossy, matte, whatever.

I'm working on a rough sketch now; if work remains this slow today I should have _something_ to show you this afternoon.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is the sketch Lee sent me. I'll take a look at my church warden stem stock and see what I can do. It's a great looking pipe BTW.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking closer at it now, it's a bit asymmetrical in the sketch (not intentionally, I'm just not that strong of an artist).


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

You do incredible work. That is all.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Hekthor, I'll wager that you have one of the most artistic and beautiful rustication styles out there. It's so distinguishable, much like Ashton's rustication style. So unique. Keep making these spectacular pipes!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have to say, this thread almost makes me want to try this slope too. Great looking work!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

This is quite possibly the most comfortable to hold pipe I've ever made. After some discussion there were a few modifications made to the shape. Hope you like it Lee.

*Specifications*
Shape: Churchwarden
Finish: smooth
Colour: red mahogany
Overall Length: 10.5 in (267 mm)
Bowl Height: 2.31 in (59 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.75 in (19 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.75 in (44 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Draught hole diameter: 0.16 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: Briar
Stem material: black Vulcanite
Weight: 2.6 oz (75 g)


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Good lord that is beautiful, Hekthor!

I love checking in on this thread from time to time.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hekthor, is that an army mount churchwarden? If so, that's awesome!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks gents. 

Andrew, it's a traditional mortise + tenon mount.


----------



## voodoo101 (Dec 1, 2011)

That is a great looking pipe!


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Beautiful pipe!


----------



## MRH (Feb 22, 2012)

That bent bulldog is awesome, good job


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I haven't gotten everything measured out yet, but it's shaping up to be somewhat standard dimensionally.

If you could make the bowl have this kind of detail plus the shape I designed, that would indeed be my DREAM pipe. http://www.ebay.com/itm/DAVES-MARIO-GRANDI-FREEHAND-TWIST-PLATEAU-MILITARY-MOUNT-PIPE-VERY-UNUSUAL-/170795937310?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c43b2e1e

Length =9"

Bowl Size =1 7/8"

Chamber Width =7/8"

Chamber Depth =1 1/4"


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Russ. 

I'm temporarily putting pipe making on hold as my wife is due to give birth at any moment. Although I like the design, I have never carved the detail into the bowl as depicted in the link. I'd have to experiment. I'll get back to you when I fire production back up.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Alright bro! Congratulations and I hope she gives birth soon!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> ...I hope she gives birth soon!


You and me both brother..


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats my friend!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Let us know when the big day arrives Brother


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Feel free to join my baby weight guessing contest. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/307413-baby-boy-way-contest.html#post3523642


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

HWiebe said:


> Consider it DONE!
> 
> Pipe #010
> 
> ...


I really like the inlay around the bowl.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Hekthor - first, congratulations on the soon to be family addition.
Your master craftsmanship and skills are amazing, these pipes are true works of art.
I'm not a pipe smoker, never really even had a desire to try, but I enjoy seeing pictures of your work.
When you get back from maternity leave, please keep posting and I'll keep following.

Again, congratulations and keep up the great work!
(subscribed)


----------

